

R.I.P Usenet: 1980-2008 - gaika
http://www.pcmag.com/print_article2/0,1217,a%253D230383,00.asp

======
d0mine
_Beware the Four Horsemen of the Information Apocalypse: terrorists, drug
dealers, kidnappers, and child pornographers. Seems like you can scare any
public into allowing the government to do anything with those four._ </quote>
[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2005/12/computer_crime...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2005/12/computer_crime_1.html)

The Usenet is nod dead, nonetheless I find that the quote might be relevant.

------
superchink
Does anyone that really uses Usenet these days really care if their ISP
carries it? It looks to me like the major Usenet-only ISPs are doing just
fine. The system is far from dead, for now.

~~~
wmf
Getting free Usenet is noticeably better than paying for it.

------
antidaily
"It's hard to completely kill off something as totally decentralized as
Usenet; as long as two servers agree to share the NNTP protocol, it'll
continue on in some fashion."

So... dead to the author, but not everyone.

------
dfranke
Isn't the title of these submissions legally required to be "Imminent Death Of
The Net Predicted!"?

------
weegee
It was too expensive to use...

"This program posts news to thousands of machines throughout the entire
civilized world. Your message will cost the net hundreds if not thousands of
dollars to send everywhere. Please be sure you know what you are doing.

Are you absolutely sure you want to do this? [ny]_

~~~
ken
So basically like email?

~~~
electromagnetic
Exactly. It takes 1 minute to write an email and 1 minute to read one, but
when it's sent to 5,000 people in your address book. That's over 10 work days
wasted just reading it.

